#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei quidway r1760 é bom?

## leonardosimas

Ola pessoal um cara aqui na minha cidade quer vender um roteador Huawei quidway r1760 por 900,00 alguemsabe se é bom este roteador ele é de 2Mb etem placa de Voz nele!!!! algum ja usou ?? sabe se é bom e barato???



Valeuuu

----------

